#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Binar de RAMAL E1

## TaigorMendes

Bom dia ,
Tenho uma Duvida se alguém poder me ajudar ficarei grato. 
Tenho um Link DDR E1 com 50 Ramais, da operadora OI.
Porem ao realizar uma chamada de qualquer ramal para só bina o Numero Chave.
Gostaria de Saber sé em DDR é possível Binar cada um seu Ramal.

EX 0500 NUMERO CHAVE
Ao realizar uma chamada do 0510 ou 0550 só bina o numero chave que é o 0500.
Gostaria de saber se tem essa possibilidade de Binar cada ramal o seu numero,desvincular do numero chave?

----------


## magnorm

Qual PABX vc ta usando??

----------


## fhayashi

No Elastix, se não me engano, quando vc configura o ramal tem a opção de colocar o caller id

----------


## TaigorMendes

PABX UMG MODULAR 300 KHOMP Esta configurado correto.

----------


## TaigorMendes

Esta direto no PABX MODULAR 300 KHOMP esta configurado correto.

----------

